# Wheel Gliders for Clicgear 3.5



## Tab373 (Oct 5, 2013)

We'll I purchased a set of Gliders for my Clicgear 3.5 after researching winter wheel. The Clicgear is a good trolley for summer but feel that the wheels are a bit narrow for winter use.so after a quick search for winter wheels ie hedgehog wheels I came across the Gliders. I purchased a set of 3 from eBay and they were delivered 2 days later. The gliders come with screws and washers to fit. And the fitting took approx 10 mins. The trolley looks really robust like its on steroids almost. Now I did have a problem trying to fold the trolley shut as the gliders were snagging the handle and making it very hard to close. Sent a email to the supplier and had a answer back the same day. 

 When we designed the GLIDERS for the Clicgear, we were aware that the Clicgear wheels are a snug fit against the folded trolley handle. Possibly the tolerances in these trolleys is such that some are OK and others may fit a little too tight.   We can send you another pair of the treads where we have trimmed the width by over a 1/4" (does not affect their performance) and you can fit these,We have tried this and it certainly fits better. Golf courses have asked us to make sure we keep tread widths 3" or more to spread the load during the wet season - and the Clicgear is a little unique with such narrow wheels of just 2 1/2".
I was happy with this and received the new set today. Folds down fine now.We'll we had some heavy rain over night and it was the ideal time to try them. As the name say they just glided over the wet grass and picked up little grass mud and leaves. It felt almost easier to push the trolley in the wet conditions even with the gliders fitted.so far I am impressed and thanks to Colin sorting the issue I had with them.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 13, 2013)

1st I've heard of these but will look at them for the winter I think


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for that post.  I think I will get some for mine.


----------

